# My AC Blows Warm At Idle!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds similar to a problem I had last June. My A/C wouldn't blow cold at all. There is a sensor that feeds the BCM the freon pressure If the pressure drops too low or goes too high the A/C compressor is turned off to protect the compressor. My sensor was faulty and had to be replaced. The way to check this is to manually check the freon pressure and compare it to what the BCM reports. If this sensor is working properly you may have an improperly pressurized HVAC system.

* I know it's not freon - it's some other chemical refrigerant that I can't remember the nomenclature for.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

When you arrange to take it in, make sure that they understand you are *going to take the service manager for a drive in it until heesh observes the problem*, and then bloody well do it!!

There is no point dropping off a vehicle with an intermittent problem and hoping that it will show up when they get around to looking at it.

If you have to, take the day off work.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

obermd said:


> This sounds similar to a problem I had last June. My A/C wouldn't blow cold at all. There is a sensor that feeds the BCM the freon pressure If the pressure drops too low or goes too high the A/C compressor is turned off to protect the compressor. My sensor was faulty and had to be replaced. The way to check this is to manually check the freon pressure and compare it to what the BCM reports. If this sensor is working properly you may have an improperly pressurized HVAC system.
> 
> * I know it's not freon - it's some other chemical refrigerant that I can't remember the nomenclature for.


Is there a way i can check that? Or would i have to bring it in to have that tested? 

Is there a specified pressure of freon that the low side is supposed to have? I have a tool to check the pressure but I'm not sure what the number is supposed to be.. Maybe the system isn't charged to what its supposed to be? It's actually been like this a few months after i first bought the car, which has 21,000 miles right now. i just never bugged me as much until now.

I just hope they don't give me the run arounds like they did the last time i brought it in for warranty service. The thermostat had failed and the radiator fan would blow on High every single time i drove the car and the check engine light was on. They told me it would take four days before they could even look at my car so i had to drive it like that until they were able to take it in, as this was my only car, and fix the problem. Which took them all day to repair btw. It sucks because i live on an island and there is only one dealership that i have access to.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Low side pressure will vary with humidity, generally 40PSI. High side pressure will vary with ambient temperature, generally 200-300PSI. Does the electric cooling fan come on while it is idling?


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> Low side pressure will vary with humidity, generally 40PSI. High side pressure will vary with ambient temperature, generally 200-300PSI. Does the electric cooling fan come on while it is idling?


Great! I will check the low side pressure as soon as I get home from work. It's kind of hard to tell when I'm sitting at a stop light but I know the fan comes on while I'm sitting in a parking lot with the AC running. Does the car reduce power to the AC when sitting at idle to save gas? I'm starting to think this condensor is just too small, but what confuses me is that the ones at work have no problem :question: I want to avoid my horrible dealer as much as possible.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> When you arrange to take it in, make sure that they understand you are *going to take the service manager for a drive in it until heesh observes the problem*, and then bloody well do it!!
> 
> There is no point dropping off a vehicle with an intermittent problem and hoping that it will show up when they get around to looking at it.
> 
> If you have to, take the day off work.


I know with my luck that while I'm on the test drive with the service manager that everything is gonna work perfectly and the problem is gonna magically go away. Perhaps I can just ask them to check the pressure in my AC system and possibly recharge if it's low? Are AC recharges covered under warranty? Cause I don't wanna pay for something that should've been done before I bought it!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrhawaiibound, 

Be sure to keep us posted. Let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership on your behalf. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

